# M-F 74 Plow Problems



## mricci001 (Sep 23, 2007)

I've got a 3 bottom M-F Model 74 trip bottom plow. I cannot keep the middle bottom in the ground enough to even bother plowing with it. Sometimes I'll get a few hundred feet with it, other times it won't go a foot without needing a reset. The toggle bolt is reseating properly, I've tightened down the nut on the wedge bolt, and tightened up the pivot bolt which doesn't seem worn out, but I can't keep this bottom in the ground. 

Anyone know of any secrets to fixing this thing?


----------



## mricci001 (Sep 23, 2007)

Help please!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Sorry but I don't have any experience with that particular plow. It has been many years since I used one on my Dads farm. It sounds like the middle plow is not digging in at the same angle as the others. I just don't know how to adjust one like yours. Smaller single bottom plows like the one I use on my garden have a top link setup that you can use to adjust the angle the foot rides in the furrow and therefore the depth

Hopefully one of the experts here will see this and offer better advise. Of course its farming season for them too.


----------

